# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Как всё-таки писать и произносить "e-mail".

## Анатолий

Здравствуйте, 
Давно сюда не заглядывал. 
Я русский, живу в Австралии. Подскажите, как по вашему, все-таки нужно писать слово "e-mail". Да, есть электронная почта, как общее понятие, но сами сообщения все называют "e-mail" по-английски. Вариант с "мылом" мне известен. Как ещё? Нужно ли писать это слово латинскими буквами в русском тексте? Если писать по-русски, получается несколько вариантов: 
э-мейл
е-мейл
э-мэйл
е-мэйл
мейл
мэйл 
Мне лично не нравится употребление буквы "е" в начале, потому что она читается "йе", причем тут "*э*лектронная" почта и "е", но "э" тоже не очень используется. Мейл или мэйл -небольшая разница, первое лучше. 
Мое предпочтение писать мейл, но так меньше говорят вслух, чаще услышишь "и-мейл" (с английским произношением буквы "е") - новый вариант? 
Для чего мне это надо? Спрашивают друзья по переписке изучающие русский, затрудняюсь дать 100%-ный ответ. 
Второй вопрос, как произносить правильно: е-мэйл (йе), э-мэйл (э - "электронный" мейл) или и-мэйл (по-английски)? 
В общем, как бы вы рассказали, если бы вы писали в учебнике русского языка об использовании этого англицизма в русском (без "мыла" и "электронной почты")?

----------


## TATY

> Здравствуйте, 
> Давно сюда не заглядывал. 
> Я русский, живу в Австралии. Подскажите, как по вашему, все-таки нужно писать слово "e-mail". Да, есть электронная почта, как общее понятие, но сами сообщения все называют "e-mail" по-английски. Вариант с "мылом" мне известен. Как ещё? Нужно ли писать это слово латинскими буквами в русском тексте? Если писать по-русски, получается несколько вариантов: 
> э-мейл
> е-мейл
> э-мэйл
> е-мэйл
> мейл
> мэйл 
> ...

 If you write the English word e-mail in Russian I believe it's и-мэйл because you are using the English as a borrowing so you need to retain the original pronounciation. Электронная почта is the standard term though. Google has over a million hits for that spelling.

----------


## Анатолий

Так-то оно так. Как я уже сказал, "электронная почта" - это общее понятие. Никто не говорит, я тебе пошлю "электронную почту". Интересно, что скажут другие по поводу "и-мейла". Согласен, ближе по произношению, но что такое "и"? Болгары так и пишут (тоже непоследовательно), похоже, но есть ли в русском _стандартное_ написание/произношение? Где посмотреть? 
Редакция:
Кстати, в этом что-то есть!
Орфографический словарь (http://www.gramota.ru) даёт два слова (без объяснений значений):
1. имейл, -а
2. мейл, -а 
Будут ли возражения против этих двух? Есть ли другие источники?

----------


## BappaBa

> Редакция:
> Кстати, в этом что-то есть!
> Орфографический словарь (http://www.gramota.ru) даёт два слова (без объяснений значений):
> 1. имейл, -а
> 2. мейл, -а

 Вокруг меня самые распространенные - _имэйл_, _электронка_, _мыло_.

----------


## Ramil

> Так-то оно так. Как я уже сказал, "электронная почта" - это общее понятие. Никто не говорит, я тебе пошлю "электронную почту". Интересно, что скажут другие по поводу "и-мейла". Согласен, ближе по произношению, но что такое "и"? Болгары так и пишут (тоже непоследовательно), похоже, но есть ли в русском _стандартное_ написание/произношение? Где посмотреть? 
> Редакция:
> Кстати, в этом что-то есть!
> Орфографический словарь (http://www.gramota.ru) даёт два слова (без объяснений значений):
> 1. имейл, -а
> 2. мейл, -а 
> Будут ли возражения против этих двух? Есть ли другие источники?

 Правильно - электронная почта или электропочта (официально).
Неофициально все говорят "мыло".

----------


## Анатолий

Ramil, спасибо, но по-моему ответ вами не продуман и вы не прочитали мой вопрос полностью. Про "мыло" и "электронную почту" я уже написал. "Мыло" я в учебнике бы не написал как русский перевод "email, и мы не можем сказать "сегодня получил две электронных почты", но "два имейла" можно сказать. 
Мне нужно формальное слово, то есть пишется правильно озвучка английского слова "email". "Электропочта" - это для меня новое. 
TATY уже ответила (спасибо), думаю согласиться с "*имейл*"- совпадает с авторитетным http://www.gramota.ru. 
BappaBa, а как вам "имейл" вместо "имэйл"? 
"Электронка" - для меня тоже новое, кажется слишком разговорным для "стандарта".

----------


## BappaBa

> мы не можем сказать "сегодня получил две электронных почты", но "два имейла" можно сказать.

 Можно, конечно, но чаще говорят "сегодня получил два письма по _электронной почте_/_имейлу_" Т.е. _имейл_ это не письмо как таковое, а способ доставки/получения.   

> BappaBa, а как вам "имейл" вместо "имэйл"?"

 И то, и другое нормально. Вообще, я заметил, что у нас в офисе женщины говорят _емейл_, а мужики _имейл_. =)

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=BappaBa] 

> мы не можем сказать "сегодня получил две электронных почты", но "два имейла" можно сказать.

 Можно, конечно, но чаще говорят "сегодня получил два письма по _электронной почте_/_имейлу_" Т.е. _имейл_ это не письмо как таковое, а способ доставки/получения. 
[quote="Анатолий":8x9cubwx]BappaBa, а как вам "имейл" вместо "имэйл"?"[/quote]
И то, и другое нормально. Вообще, я заметил, что у нас в офисе женщины говорят [i]емейл[/i], а мужики [i]имейл[/i]. =)[/quote:8x9cubwx] 
Да, так тоже можно - заменять на "письма", "сообщения". По ним вопроса нет, меня только орфография и произношение прижившегося "имейла" беспокоили. 
Перефразирую тот еще анекдот, так пусть та половина, что знает той половине, что не знает, а я вам ничего рассказывать не буду.   ::   
Я добавил в русской Википедии новый русский спеллинг для информации, статья называется "Электронная почта": 
[url="http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BD%D  0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%87%D1%82%D0%B0"]http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%AD%D0% ... 1%82%D0%B0[/url]

----------


## Rtyom

Люди пишут «e-mail», то есть по-английски, по большей части от того, что нет более ёмкого слова в русском. Выход в этом случае видится в транскрибировании. «Имейл» как вариант согласуется со всеми, на мой взгляд, мыслимыми стандартами современного русского языка. Слова «мейл» как такового не существует, но может употребляться в разных кругах. Довольно быстро проникло в ежедневное общение сленговое словечко «мыло» — как результат адаптации «непонятного» иностранного слова. Общего согласия, как обозначать реалию e-mail, пока не наблюдается, но предполагаю, что рационально употреблять вариант «имейл». Это слово не воспринимается как нейтральное или официальное, скорее обиходное. Лучше всего в большинстве случаев заменять его на «электронную почту». Можно сказать (в градации далее от нормы): «Я тебе письмо *по электронной почте напишу*», «Получишь мой ответ *по мейлу*» (здесь скорее всего превращается в более благозвучное «мыло», и процесс этот вряд ли остановить), «Я тебе п*о электронке скину*». 
Резюме: от словосочетания «электронная почта» никуда не денешься, само слово «почта» прочно ассоциируется с передачей сообщений, какими бы они ни были, реальными ли, виртуальными ли. Альтернатива в «имейле». Будущее за «мылом» (развитие нового значения).

----------


## Rtyom

> Вообще, я заметил, что у нас в офисе женщины говорят _емейл_, а мужики _имейл_. =)

 Не знаю какого пола был тот юзверь, но мне рассказывали, что некто элпочту называл...  ЯМАЛ   ::

----------


## net surfer

> электропочта (официально)

 Ты серьёзно? :o И где/кто определил этот термин?

----------


## Yul'a

> Правильно - электронная почта или электропочта (официально).
> Неофициально все говорят "мыло".

 _Электропочта_ звучит очень непривычно. Точнее, впервые слышу такое. 
Абсолютно нейтральный литературный вариант - "электронная почта" или просто "почта"; "письмо", "сообщение". Например: "Сегодня еще почту не проверял", "Отправьте, пожалуйста, заказ по электронной почте". 
"Мыло" - сленг. 
"Имейл" и "мейл" звучит уж слишком не по-русски...
"Почта" в значении "электронная почта" употребляется часто. 
Как-то, заполняя анкету, пишу:
графа "Почтовый адрес" - вписываю "...@mail.ru; ...@gmail.com",
следующая графа "Электонный адрес" поставила в тупик: "А зачем они два раза одно и то же спрашивают?" 
Только потом дошло, что спрашивали реальный почтовый адрес.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вокруг меня самые распространенные - _имэйл_, _электронка_, _мыло_.

 У нас чаще всего можно услышать (помимо официального "электронная почта", упрощенного "почта" и компромиссного "email"): 
1) мыло (в неформальной обстановке) 
2) электронка (полуформально) 
"Емейл/емэйл" и "имейл/имэйл" встречаются намного реже, слава богу. На мой взгляд это не слова, а уроды.

----------


## Анатолий

Электропочта или электронная почта- это сама связь или программа в отличие от сообщений по этой почте. Мы также говорим "я пользуюсь имейлом.
Электронный адрес - email address, хотя в речи части мы говорим "у тебя какой имейл? 
"Имейл" пишется так, как оно звучит. Все дело в привычке. Просто мало, кто задумывается, как это написать по-русски. А ведь писать по-английски в русском тексте - тоже наверное какое-то уродство.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> электропочта (официально).

 Электропочта - это электрическая почта, а не электронная. 
Официально: электронная почта. 
И никак иначе.

----------


## doninphxaz

> Неофициально все говорят "мыло".

 Правильно я понял вас?  «Я получил мыло от Ваньки» = «Я получил сообщение...»?

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Неофициально все говорят "мыло".   Правильно я понял вас?  «Я получил мыло от Ваньки» = «Я получил сообщение по электронной почте»?

 Да.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by doninphxaz        Originally Posted by Ramil  Неофициально все говорят "мыло".   Правильно я понял вас?  «Я получил мыло от Ваньки» = «Я получил сообщение по электронной почте»?   Да.

 It still can be 'I received a soap' in a few cases  ::

----------


## PavelUSA

Мне кажется, надо разделять слэнг, используемый "компьютерщиками" - не только программистами, а просто в близкой сфере работающими, которые:
- знают английские компьютерные термины
- поэтому используют 'похожие' русские  
и "обычными" людьми типа моей сестры, работающей в библиотеке в Москве, где есть компьютер и электронная почта. 
Обычные люди говорят (и не говорят) в соответствии с тем, что Юля написала на 1-й странице темы (ну не знает моя сестра ни английского, ни английских компьютерных терминов, а значит и 'кальки' не знает типа 'имэйл'):   

> Абсолютно нейтральный литературный вариант - "электронная почта" или просто "почта"; "письмо", "сообщение". Например: "Сегодня еще почту не проверял", "Отправьте, пожалуйста, заказ по электронной почте". 
> "Мыло" - сленг. 
> "Имейл" и "мейл" звучит уж слишком не по-русски...
> "Почта" в значении "электронная почта" употребляется часто. 
> Как-то, заполняя анкету, пишу:
> графа "Почтовый адрес" - вписываю "...@mail.ru; ...@gmail.com",
> следующая графа "Электонный адрес" поставила в тупик: "А зачем они два раза одно и то же спрашивают?" 
> Только потом дошло, что спрашивали реальный почтовый адрес.

----------


## Wowik

"Электронку" совсем "мыло" забило, как мне кажется. 
Можно ставить помету "устар."   ::

----------


## Yul'a

> "Электронку" совсем "мыло" забило, как мне кажется. 
> Можно ставить помету "устар."

 Это опять же с кем общаться! 
Среди программистов, компьютерщиков, технарей и сочувствующей им молодежи "мыло" часто употребляется (а также "дрова" и пр.), но в возрастной категории от 30 лет и среди представителей других профессий - никогда. "Мыло" практически не услышишь от женщины, а "электронка" - часто. 
Не могу себе представить _бухгалтершу_ лет дак под 50, которая говорит коллеге: "Пошли по мылу отчет!"

----------


## Cocos

Ну, вообще, говорят "на мыло". 
А я почему-то всегда говорю "емайл".   ::   Звучит очень по-русски.

----------


## glumworks

Думаю слово "письмо" себя совсем не исчерпало. Да и вообще - большинство слов - почта, сообщение, письмо и т.д. вовсе не несут в себе описание способа - электронное ли оно или еще какое - а, стало быть, они универсальные. Я чаще использую "почта". С другой стороны, "мэйл", "мейл", "мыло", "е-мейл", "электронная почта" и т.д. - все это будет понятно, и обязательно можно будет найти человека который использует конкретное слово.
Опять же, почта - очень старое понятие, и когда-то оно асоциировалось исключительно с конным ссобщением. Наверняка, после появления телеграфа люди сперва ломали голову - как же использовать новое слово, т-почта?, телеграфка?  :: )

----------


## snet

Я произношу "эмаил", то-есть через А. Записывается по-русски как "электронная почта".

----------


## Капитан

Если ваша деятельность связана с компьютерами, как, например, моя, то необходимость уточнять, что почта электронная, возникает крайне редко. Либо почта (e-mail), либо DHL, либо сам принесу. И потом, есть такая штука как Skype. По сути это технология плюс программа. А чем e-mail отличается? Ведь e-mail это тоже технология. Так же как hoover - пылесос, а scooter - мопед. Поэтому если быть точным, то и e-mail надо писать по-английски, т.к. это название зарубежной технологии (была бы советская, назвали бы, как-то вроде "ласточка" или "молния" или БРБДС какой-нибудь, так бы все и называли потом).

----------


## vKahovsky

> Originally Posted by Wowik  "Электронку" совсем "мыло" забило, как мне кажется. 
> Можно ставить помету "устар."     Это опять же с кем общаться! 
> Среди программистов, компьютерщиков, технарей и сочувствующей им молодежи "мыло" часто употребляется (а также "дрова" и пр.), но в возрастной категории от 30 лет и среди представителей других профессий - никогда. "Мыло" практически не услышишь от женщины, а "электронка" - часто. 
> Не могу себе представить _бухгалтершу_ лет дак под 50, которая говорит коллеге: "Пошли по мылу отчет!"

 Мы говорили "филе нот фаунд" (голосом Шварценеггера) и прекрасно понимали друг друга ))

----------

